

We are wanderers... - Carl Sagan - rblion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPM-vKpiKR0

======
motters
People like Carl Sagan highlight the need for science evangelists who are good
at communicating scientific ideas to the public in terms which are easy to
understand. All too often other more dubious kinds of evangelists are far more
effective at spreading their propaganda.

------
hartror
This blows my mind every time I watch it.

Carl Sagan - Pale Blue Dot <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M>

Also this is a fantastic mix using Carl Sagan samples from Cosmos.

I'm sorta a massive fan ^_^

~~~
rblion
It gets me too. Puts our petty concerns into perspective. Carl Sagan would
have been the coolest president ever. If only we could resurrect him. hahah

~~~
InclinedPlane
I respect Sagan enormously. His works have had a huge impact on who I am as a
person. Nevertheless, there's no need to deify him, I think that's the last
thing he would have wanted. That being said, I think he would probably not
have made a good president.

Even so, his contribution to humanity was tremendous, we are very much
diminished by his absence.

~~~
derefr
> there's no need to deify him, I think that's the last thing he would have
> wanted

Well, if you're going to deify _someone_ , a good first criterion is to avoid
anyone who _does_ want the position :)

------
zandorg
I watched Cosmos on DVD, great series.

~~~
pasbesoin
I've had my current Netflix disks far too long. Thanks for the nudge; I
haven't been able to finish them because I'm finding I need something
genuinely inspiring (and interesting).

~~~
shod
If you have a media center, you can also watch Cosmos from Netflix Instant.

ooh, and I also recommend Jacob Bronowski's "The Ascent of Man", which is a
little older, but it's a similar concept, with a similarly eloquent presenter,
focusing on the history of mankind.

------
kristofferR
<http://www.symphonyofscience.com/>

